# Does anyone know of a good book about compound bow tuning/maintenance?



## BManHunts (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm looking for a solid guide for compound bow maintenance and tuning. I've watched a few videos on YouTube, and many of them contradict each other. I'm hoping to find something written by a reliable author who knows what they are doing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

-BMH


----------



## Gwhite (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm just getting back into archery after about 10 years, and i need to re-string & tune 3 bows. I just got a copy of Larry Wise's "Tuning Your Compound Bow", and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

check out the "Nuts & Bolts of Archery" for some great tuning information on compounds.

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...hery.pdf/RK=0/RS=jVVc0flMudLJnzBwJcYfK2bcIws-

follow Alan (Nuts & Bolts) and get the updates to the PDF file


----------



## BManHunts (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks. I saw some mixed reviews about Wise' s book, but the majority were good. I just may check it out, thanks again!


----------



## BManHunts (Nov 24, 2015)

Fury90flier said:


> check out the "Nuts & Bolts of Archery" for some great tuning information on compounds.
> 
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...hery.pdf/RK=0/RS=jVVc0flMudLJnzBwJcYfK2bcIws-
> 
> follow Alan (Nuts & Bolts) and get the updates to the PDF file


Thanks. I just downloaded it and will be checking it out. I'm not sure what you mean about "follow Alan (Nuts & Bolts)"...can you clarify that for me? Thanks again!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

by "follow Alan" I mean follow the threads where he is commenting on tuning, fit etc....click on the member name and a drop down box appears- you can see their posts.

Also, you can contact him directly via PM or on his website...he's willing to help anyone.

Almost forgot. The first link to download is the older version...I think. There is some updated chapters to the original link.

If you can't find the updated version, get with Alan, I'm sure he'll provide it for you. He's got a DVD out that is basically the PDF just with his voice...you may want to look at getting that.


----------



## BManHunts (Nov 24, 2015)

Fury90flier said:


> by "follow Alan" I mean follow the threads where he is commenting on tuning, fit etc....click on the member name and a drop down box appears- you can see their posts.
> 
> Also, you can contact him directly via PM or on his website...he's willing to help anyone.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks. That makes sense to me now!


----------



## WhiteElder (Jun 26, 2012)

Doesn't Ike's Outdoor have a tuning dvd as well?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Google, and search AT for the specific info you need. (Don't rely on just one method or opinion, especially if you get stuck with something) Examples: step by step tuning, how to tune a hybrid cam system. Or binary cam tuning. Or whatever. There are tuning tricks specific to each type of cam system that can save you time and effort.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Not a book a dvd. Micheal Braden's self reliant bow hunter is a great thorough dvd walks you through and shows all the things you need to know to maintain and tune your bow.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

WhiteElder said:


> Doesn't Ike's Outdoor have a tuning dvd as well?


Yep. www.ikesoutdoors.com/shop


----------



## BManHunts (Nov 24, 2015)

mhill said:


> Not a book a dvd. Micheal Braden's self reliant bow hunter is a great thorough dvd walks you through and shows all the things you need to know to maintain and tune your bow.


Thanks, that seems similar to what I am looking for. I really wish it were in book form, my wife frowns upon tools in the living room. I'm looking more toward info about maintenance. I just bought a new bow to replace a PSE G-Force that I bought in 1997. I never did any major maintenance to it, so I wanted to make sure I treat the new one right.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

BManHunts said:


> Thanks, that seems similar to what I am looking for. I really wish it were in book form, my wife frowns upon tools in the living room. I'm looking more toward info about maintenance. I just bought a new bow to replace a PSE G-Force that I bought in 1997. I never did any major maintenance to it, so I wanted to make sure I treat the new one right.


All you need is a laptop that has a cd drive and you can watch the DVDs anywhere your bow and tools can be worked on.

If the wife complains to much move the flat screen into the man cave where you can have tools :wink: 

Btw it's a 3 dvd set


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)




----------

